
Show HN: Self-Funded Tech Companies - joshwais
https://github.com/joshwais/Self-Funded-Tech-Companies/
======
bbcbasic
Fyi, Campaign Monitor went to the dark side:

[http://www.afr.com/technology/250m-funding-enough-for-
campai...](http://www.afr.com/technology/250m-funding-enough-for-campaign-
monitor-as-it-looks-to-keep-control-of-its-destiny-20170125-gtygra)

------
fowlerpower
This is pretty cool and encouraging.

I do think if your after hypergrowth you need some money though.

~~~
joshwais
I agree. I think you have to be conscious about what the opportunity
necessitates and what you personally are looking for.

------
stephenr
GitHub is on the list, but took vc money in 2012

